# MK6 MK7 ProdigyWerks CR4 kit review



## Wsmmk7 (Oct 16, 2019)

This is my review on the Prodigywerks CR4 4 piston brake kit. This kit is available for many applications not limited to only th MQB platform. This is a decently long review for thoes who are interested in a Non PP caliper upgrade for the MQB and in Prodigywerks merch in general

Little background of myself, I have no track experience, not even auto cross (yet plans have changed since this car has belonged to me). I have owned tuned and upgraded vehicles ranging from a 91 civic, to Mk4 1.8T Jetta... 2003 350z, numerous upgraded hondas. all of which i purely focused on the power and looks of the car and not really (At all paying attention to the most important feature of the vechile..which is the braking system.

The year after my lease was 2 of 3 years in, i had the oppertunity to turn my 2018 hyundai elantra sport lease in at no cost to me IF i sold it to carmax. I went to a carmax lot and found this 2018 GTI S in a awesome White Metallic silver with the fantastic DSG trans. i took it around the block, and i was sold on it.

I did NO research on the MK7 before hand and knew very little about the trim differences besides the top trim having NAV, which I didnt really care for. So I went on my merry way home with my new (12k mile used) car.

I later found out that the 2018 S was the ONLY mk7.5 with the non PP brakes. I didnt let it bother me until i did my first canyon run ( living 5 min away from mulholland has its perks) the brakes were squishy, like stepping on a wet sponge squishy and then waiting for the pedal to come up and squish it again... needless to say when I got home I went to do some research and came across Prodigywerks on Ebay.

This Company sold 4 and 6 pistion calipers and rotors and about HALf of what most big name BBK go for so I thought there had to be a catch... The CR4 4 piston kit was a direct bolt on for my car so I went on google and found nothing about this specific kit. I did find a few reviews on the FC4 and mostly on the FS6 6 pistion BBK which was a bolt on solution for the PP/Golf R application and all I saw was good things from easy installation to track worthy reviews.

I found their website Prodigywerks.com and saw that they had many applications for my car, including the CR4 caliper kit for my non PP application. I wanted to upgrade the caliper and this was the PERFECT solution that allowed me to keep my current 312x25 rotots that only had 12k miles on them and plenty of life left. I sent an email via the website asking if they had any input on this kit for my car as I oddly couldnt find any reviews for it...and I awaited a reply

In comes Gabe @ Prodigywerks. They have sold a handful of CR4 kits to VW golf owners, but nnot enough to get some exposure (say if you type in CR4 prodigy werks, very little comes up in regrads to videos,forums, social media ect) So I offered to shed light on this kit and Gabe and I came to an agreement and here we are!

The Kit took almost 3 weeks to arrive from PW (now referred to as Prodigywerks) in Taiwan. Keep in Mind the order was sent mid December VIA USPS and the mail speed is terrible during the holidays.None theless 3 weeks is unacceptable and PW is working on a new delivery system for USA shipments. During this 3 week waiting time I won a Urotuning giveaway which netted me a pair of 312x25 slotted stoptech rotors. Again, I was intending on using the OEM rotors, but Im not going to pass up on a free rotor upgrade while im switching out the calipers anyways.

Kit arrives and includes:
Two (left and right) CR4 calipers (built with pads installed)
Two Universal SS teflon brake lines
Two caliper mounting brackets
Harware for caliper installation
Installation instructions and proper bed-in guide

OEM non pp Front caliper weight (left +right with pads and bolts)
32.4~ Pounds

PW CR4 Caliper weight (Left+right with pads,bolts, and mounting brackets)
17.6~ pounds

15~pounds of unsprung weight savings alone

I chose energy green and I have no regret of doing so. They have lots of color options, just send PW and email and see what they have available. The website is not fully up-to-date with thier latest products.

I took my car to Metric Autosport in Huntington beach, CA for the install as I lack the tools and knowhow to mess around with the braking system. Took about an hour and a half for lines,calipers,rotors and bed-in. I reccomend them for great work at great pricing.

Now the proper bedding began of about 300 miles normal driving. during that time i could already notice a significant difference of the feel of the pedal and how the brakes clamped. after the 300 miles I started to put them to the test in hard braking, braking while turning and usual stop n go. After the brakes started to warm up is really when these calipers start to shine. the brake pedal before the upgrade was just a squishy sponge and now it rebounds quickly and there is minimal effort put into the pedal in order to make the car start to slow down. When I took the car to the canyons I could immediatly feel a difference in turn in without braking due to the unsprung weight savings. If i did need to hard brake during turn in the nose would dig deeper into the corner allowing me to accelerate sooner out of the turn. Within 30 minutes or so of hard canyon driving the oem non pp brakes would start to get red hot and oem pads would start to smell and eventually fade would kick in before I got to the end of my usual run. The PW kit withstood the entire run with ZERO fade, no brake pad smell from the supplied PW pads and still felt great for normal driving afterwards.

I 100% reccomend this Caliper replacement for anyone looking to upgrade. Not only is the product fantastic, Gabe @ PW is there to awnser literally any questions you have that are related to braking and his products. IF you have any questions about compatitbily with your vehicle feel free to contact [email protected]

Thanks for reading


----------



## Wsmmk7 (Oct 16, 2019)

Use code "derek15now" for 15% off your order. Code won't expire, if you have any issues feel free to contact me


----------

